# 06 GTO suspension help



## ayepage91 (Feb 23, 2020)

I have a 06 GTO with about 45k miles. no suspension work is done at all.

I bought the car with 20 inch rims and plan on keeping them. I wanted to work on the suspension. I tried Pedders XA coilovers but it lowered the car to much. I was looking for some heavy duty front struts/ mount and springs that will keep the car at OEM height. I am also looking for rears as well, something that could lift it slightly (1/2 inch) maybe a little more, I only drive car in summer with no rain. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Was looking at the GSR pedders struts for the fronts and pedders big bore for the rear Shocks.


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

I thought Pedders went out of business?

I can't comment regarding your setup with the rims, but I had the GSR front/big bore rears back when I had a '06 GTO about 10 years ago. I also had the stock height front spring and drag rear spring, from what I remember it pretty much sat as advertised: stock height in the front and 5/16" raise in the rear if I remember correctly.


----------

